# somebody tell me where to go



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Gustov said:


> so, i can fly for almost free, and i can take vacation days pretty much whenever i want. so, where is the snow at? my brother doesn't have the most money in the world, so i'd like to find somewhere that isn't super expensive and has an airport relatively close by that has delta flying to it. canada is ok too, we have passports. alyeska and mt baker are really the only two places i know of that have snow. is mt baker worth a trip even though it's smaller than most resorts out west?


you can go straight to fucking hell. :cheeky4:

weather maybe changing. if it does goto the normal spots. if it doesn't goto new mexico or japan.

or just follow option number one :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Alaska FTW


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AK fwiw, if you are used to riding ohio, either place will kick you in the nutz. Baker is compact but it can be technically challenging and if you do bc its a much larger area.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been watching Whistler a lot lately, and they're already at 115+ inches in most spots. I would recommend there, but not having ever been, I can't say for sure. A added bonus... it's HUGE!


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> AK fwiw, if you are used to riding ohio, either place will kick you in the nutz. Baker is compact but it can be technically challenging and if you do bc its a much larger area.


even though i'm used to ohio, i have been out west before. i'm not trying to find tons of double blacks, but i would like a good selection of singles. i was really just wondering if baker is good enough to take a multi day trip. and do they really not have any high speed lifts?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gustov said:


> even though i'm used to ohio, i have been out west before. i'm not trying to find tons of double blacks, but i would like a good selection of singles. i was really just wondering if baker is good enough to take a multi day trip. and do they really not have any high speed lifts?


that would be YES


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

If you have the option between Baker or Whistler, I'd say Whistler. Both are renowned in the Industry and both are getting the goods that so many of us in the rest of the 48 wish for. So much of Baker's appeal is its BC. Unfortunately, since you're from Ohio, I'm going to assume you aren't a beacon guy. I went to Baker and was relatively disappointed. The conditions blew, so that didn't play into my favor, but it takes FOREVER to get to from SeaTac. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> If you have the option between Baker or Whistler, I'd say Whistler. Both are renowned in the Industry and both are getting the goods that so many of us in the rest of the 48 wish for. So much of Baker's appeal is its BC. Unfortunately, since you're from Ohio, I'm going to assume you aren't a beacon guy. I went to Baker and was relatively disappointed. The conditions blew, so that didn't play into my favor, but it takes FOREVER to get to from SeaTac.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


you are correct that i'm not a beacon guy. i will consider whistler, but my brother is probably too poor for that. does anyone know some cheap places to stay at or close to whistler?


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

has anyone been to any eastern canada resorts? like mont tremblant perhaps? or are there others in eastern canada i should check out?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're driving, then Maybe Tremblant or Jay Peak wouldn't be bad, but they aren't the West. If you're flying, you better just go west. Also, have a little patience.....winter will build soon and the west resorts will open up. Once the goods start flying, take your brother to SLC and you'll have a blast.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> If you're driving, then Maybe Tremblant or Jay Peak wouldn't be bad, but they aren't the West. If you're flying, you better just go west. Also, have a little patience.....winter will build soon and the west resorts will open up. Once the goods start flying, take your brother to SLC and you'll have a blast.


patience!? i hope the snow comes soon. but, odds are i'll probably just wait and go to slc. i have been wanting to try out the cottonwood canyon resorts. and it's funny that you said for me to take my brother instead of the other way around, cause he's about 50x better than me at snowboarding. which kind of pisses me off.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya don't do Baker, she is a finicky bitch...she can slap you silly or give you an ass woopin. Is your brother 50x better because he spends all his money on riding and then gets you to bring him along?...perhaps he is smarter than he looks.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ya don't do Baker, she is a finicky bitch...she can slap you silly or give you an ass woopin. Is your brother 50x better because he spends all his money on riding and then gets you to bring him along?...perhaps he is smarter than he looks.



haha, no. he's just been doing it a lot longer than me. i'm not really bringing him along either, he flies for completely free, whenever he wants. so, i guess he could ride for free every day at canyons or park city, since they give you a free pass on the day of your flight. now there's an idea...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps ya should just fly in to portland or seattle, rent a suv or minivan for a week and camp...save motel expense. And you could do hood, white pass, crystal, stevens, baker and whistler...drive sleep in the lot, ride and drive to next hill they are all 2-3 hours from each other...especially if pnw goes off.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i don't think i like my brother enough to sleep in a car with him for that many days. i do appreciate all the input though.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would say either Alyeska or Eaglecrest, both in AK and both are getting absolutely hammered so far this season. Of the two I prefer Eaglecrest but its harder to get to and smaller. Eaglecrest is a lot like Baker, but smaller. It has the deepest base in N.A. right now though but not sure if Delta goes into Juneau, but I imagine they definitely go into Anchorage. Alyeska is about 30 min from Anchorage, and is a kick ass mountain in its own right and has an awesome hotel/resort to boot!


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

So either you, your brother or one of your parents works for Delta Airlines huh? Nice. I work for Jetblue myself. Gotta love those flight benefits.

But I'd say download a few of those resort apps on your phone if you want to keep track of who is getting hit with snow and how much.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> So either you, your brother or one of your parents works for Delta Airlines huh? Nice. I work for Jetblue myself. Gotta love those flight benefits.
> 
> But I'd say download a few of those resort apps on your phone if you want to keep track of who is getting hit with snow and how much.


both my mom and my brother work for delta. and i can assure you that the only reason is for the benefits. and that works out quite well for me. i think i will get one of those apps, especially since some places are starting to actually get some snow.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Gustov said:


> both my mom and my brother work for delta. and i can assure you that the only reason is for the benefits. and that works out quite well for me. i think i will get one of those apps, especially since some places are starting to actually get some snow.


I use allsnow, fizz snow, the weather channel, and ski & snow. All have different perks. All work really well as long as the resorts update and maintain their snow reports.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SLC will do you just fine. A little patience is all you need!


----------



## cla10beck (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a similar situation with Delta. If I didn't have to work, here is what I would be doing.

Leave tomorrow morning.

Fly on the earliest flight into SLC. This is a Delta hub so you should get a direct flight.
Book three nights at the super 8 in midvale
Once you arrive in the AM, use the quick start and go the canyons for free. (make sure to sign up ahead of time)
Use the remaining days at the cottonwood resorts, or drive to Powder Mountain, buy your tickets at canyon sports or buy the SLC pass which includes bus transport.

Enjoy the 2-3 feet they are about to get.

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 40.57N and Longitude 111.67W (Elev. 9296 ft)

You should be able to do this very cheap.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Alyeska and Eagle Crest are the hot spots and just keep getting dumped on... but your airline option is Alaska Airlines up here. Is Delta a partner agency?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cla10beck said:


> I have a similar situation with Delta. If I didn't have to work, here is what I would be doing.
> 
> Leave tomorrow morning.
> .


Ummmmm, I have to call you into question. Why would you leave tomorrow morning? Nothing is going to be good until.....1-These storms set a base. 2-The Resorts have time to situate themselves with said base/avy dangers.

I know it has been slow and a drought, but the snow will fall for quite some time, now and the better goods will happen once a base sets-up. Don't do anything until Sunday. By then, the snow will still be falling. You'll be able to enjoy refills on Sunday and Monday. Then, tuesday bluebird will appear, and by wednesday many many ropes will have dropped. Prematurely chasing it would be foolish. 

At least dem be my thoughts......or wait till a bit later in the season. There is still some time before a true base is established.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Ummmmm, I have to call you into question. Why would you leave tomorrow morning? Nothing is going to be good until.....1-These storms set a base. 2-The Resorts have time to situate themselves with said base/avy dangers.
> 
> I know it has been slow and a drought, but the snow will fall for quite some time, now and the better goods will happen once a base sets-up. Don't do anything until Sunday. By then, the snow will still be falling. You'll be able to enjoy refills on Sunday and Monday. Then, tuesday bluebird will appear, and by wednesday many many ropes will have dropped. Prematurely chasing it would be foolish.
> 
> At least dem be my thoughts......or wait till a bit later in the season. There is still some time before a true base is established.


i will be waiting until february for sure. i can deal with my local 400 ft vertical drop hill until then. i think.


----------



## cla10beck (Feb 16, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Why would you leave tomorrow morning? Nothing is going to be good until.....1-These storms set a base. 2-The Resorts have time to situate themselves with said base/avy dangers.


I hear what you are saying, I didn't take into account terrible base. I get really excited when I see a storm rolling in and I want to get there. This is the first big storm that I have seen since I have been tracking over the last few weeks when I could go.

I have had pretty good luck in the past chasing storms this way, but this was in years with decent snowfall.

To the OP, you have a great situation where you can chase storms, so take advantage and be flexible.


----------

